# Question for you guys



## N5fwb (Aug 1, 2012)

I have a friend in the Livingston area that is a veteran who has lost her husband and has very limited funds to live on much less dealing with something catastrophic...

To make a long story short, this friend was living in a travel trailer and in a recent storm, a tree fell through her roof. She desperately wants another trailer to livi in but can't afford a payment on one.

Does anyone have a travel trailer they would be willing to donate to her? If so, I have a truck and can tow a bumper pull no problem and will take it to her...

Thanks guys and gals...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

